# Okay, wer macht denn selber Musik?



## Honigpumpe (19. Oktober 2017)

Nachdem wir eben herausgefunden haben, daß William Shattner nicht singen kann, hier mal ein paar Jugendsünden von mir (über 20 Jahre her):

phrood.com/audio/1.mp3
phrood.com/audio/2.mp3
phrood.com/audio/3.mp3
phrood.com/audio/4.mp3

Ich on the mike. Jetzt dürft Ihr mal über mich lästern!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. Oktober 2017)

Deinen Gesang würde ich insgesamt als passabel/ gut einstufen.

Der erste Song ist natürlich eher schlicht, ist aber kein Vorwurf.  DerGesang passt aber zur Stimmung des Songs.

Der zweite Song könnte interessanter sein, ist vom Stil her aber okay ( The Doors/ Baby-Santana auf Entzug oder auf starkem Valium)Da fehlt mir der"Orgasmus" irgendwo 

Nummer drei. Tja, gar nicht so mein Fall. Spätestens wenn die REM-Anleihen im Background kommen, bin ich weg 

Nummer vier. Da finde ich deine Vocals  gut, aber der Song geht einfach an mir vorbei. Fazit: Da hätte man mehr draus machen können.


Leider kommt der Thread auch für mich, mit kleinen Ausnahmen , einfach 15 Jahre zu spät.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich mache elektronische Musik, teils soft, teil hart und "Endzeit"-artig. Hier was softeres 

https://www.magentacloud.de/lnk/MSAMQC25#file


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab bis vor ca. 10 Jahren mal Musik gemacht. Allerdings nicht einmal annähernd professionell, eher so nebenher. Wirklich zufrieden war ich allerdings nie und mir haben damals auch Motivation, Zeit und Geld gefehlt, mich qualitativ zu verbessern. Irgendwann kamen dann noch gesundheitliche Gründe dazu und inzwischen bin ich wieder dazu übergegangen, lieber Musik zu hören als selbst welche zu machen.

Am hörenswertesten dürfte evtl. noch das hier sein:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJiqH9lnDLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. Oktober 2017)

@GTAEXTREMFAN: Danke für das Lob. Leider war ich mit meinem Gesang selbst nie ganz zufrieden. Einige Töne kommen ganz hübsch raus, aber es rutschen leider immer wieder mal ein paar schiefe Töne dazwischen. Da hätte vielleicht Gesangsunterricht geholfen.

@Neawoulf: Da ist Potential drin, Wissen um und Gefühl für so Heavy-Zeugs hast Du ja. In meinem Zivi-Wohnheim gab's 'ne ganz erfolgreiche Death-Metal-Kapelle. Mußten sich leider nach einem schrecklichen Autounfall auflösen.

@Herb: Schön wavig, gefällt mir. Und es ist sehr deutsch. An Melodie und Songwriting könnte man noch feilen, aber naja, ich war auch nie Musiker, eher Musikant.


----------



## Worrel (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich müßte mal wieder  meinen Rechner musikproduktiv konfigurieren ... das hier hab ich mal gemacht: https://soundcloud.com/project-tvs/mu-morpha-coluthon-2012
Und dann hab ich bei diversen Remix Projekten was eingesendet, bei denen ich quasi ungehört vom Originalstück nur aus der Gesangsspur ein Lied gemacht habe - was dann mitunter wenig mit dem Original zu tun hat. 
https://soundcloud.com/project-tvs/darude-feat-jo-angel-in-the
Hmpf, die entsprechenden Beatport Seiten gibt's nicht mehr ... müßte ich mal irgendwo anders hochladen ...


----------

